# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  KriSun kuvat

## KriZuu

Päätinpä nyt laittaa tiedon tännekin omasta joukkoliikennekuvagalleriastani. Olen melko uusi joukkoliikenneharrastaja, aloitin vuoden vaihteessa pokkarilla. Myöhemmin kesällä sain hommattua järkkärin ja sivusto on kerännyt paljon kuvia pienen ajan sisällä. Kävijämääräkin on noussut nopeaa vauhtia; helmikuussa kuukausittaisia kävijöitä oli ainoastaan n. 25, mutta elokuussa luvut olivat jo 236 uniikkia kävijää kuukaudessa.

Kuvia lisätään mahdollisimman aktiivisesti, mutta tällä hetkellä päivitystahti on melko hidasta, koska lukio vie paljon aikaa. Blogia en vielä raapustele. Ilmoittelen täällä, kun uusia kuvia ilmestyy.

*Astu sisään*
KRIXU.KUVAT.FI

Palautetta otan mielelläni vastaan!
Voit halutessasi myös kertoa omia ehdotuksiasi, missä päin tai mitä haluisitte minun kuvaavan. Alue on kuitenkin melko rajallinen, koska itseltäni löytyy tällä hetkellä vain Helsingin sisäinen matkakortti.

Kuittaan ja kiitän. =D

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hienoja kuvia kaikki, olen ne jo aikaisemmin katsonut lähes kokonaan läpi.  :Very Happy: 

Minulla olisi yksi kuvaustoive: haluaisin nähdä lisää hienoja ilta-/yökuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tervetuloa! 

Hyviä kuvia olet ottanut! Tykkään erityisesti tuosta Autokohtaiset kuvat -kohdasta. Siitä on hyvä katsella yksityiskohtia pienoismalliprojektiani varten.

Ja ps., profiilikuvasi Citea-logo on hienoa  :Very Happy:

----------


## KriZuu

> Hienoja kuvia kaikki, olen ne jo aikaisemmin katsonut lähes kokonaan läpi.


Kiitos  :Smile:  Vähän arvelinki, että muutamalle sivu saattaa olla tuttu jo ennestää, ku onhan tänne tullut vähän linkkailtua sitä sun tätä viestien yhteydessä.




> Minulla olisi yksi kuvaustoive: haluaisin nähdä lisää hienoja ilta-/yökuvia.


Yökuvista en lähe sanomaan mitään, mutta iltakuvia tulossa varmasti tässä lähipäivien aikana  :Very Happy: 




> Hyviä kuvia olet ottanut! Tykkään erityisesti tuosta Autokohtaiset kuvat -kohdasta. Siitä on hyvä katsella yksityiskohtia pienoismalliprojektiani varten.
> 
> Ja ps., profiilikuvasi Citea-logo on hienoa


Kiitos! Mukava kuulla, että kuvista on hyötyä  :Smile:

----------


## Hape

Antaisin vinkin.
Osaan kuvista oheen kannattaa kirjoittaa mitä kuvassa on: onko ensihavainto jostain kulkuneuvosta, tapahtuuko jotain erikoista y.m.s. Et vuosien kuluttua enää muista kaikkea...
Muuten kuvasi ovat hyviä, hallitset rajauksen (käyttänet Photoshoppia tai vastaavaa), sommittelukin toimii :Smile: 
Jatka kuvausharrastusta, opit hyväksi kuvaajaksi vain kuvaamalla.

----------


## KriZuu

> Antaisin vinkin.
> Osaan kuvista oheen kannattaa kirjoittaa mitä kuvassa on: onko ensihavainto jostain kulkuneuvosta, tapahtuuko jotain erikoista y.m.s. Et vuosien kuluttua enää muista kaikkea...


Voin lisäillä, kun on aikaa, kuvan kuvaukseen esimerkiksi kuvauspaikan.
Poikkeus-/erikoiskuvia löytyy täältä.




> Muuten kuvasi ovat hyviä, hallitset rajauksen (käyttänet Photoshoppia tai vastaavaa), sommittelukin toimii


Kiitos! PhotoScapella ja Paint.NETillä rajailen välillä, mutta melko harvoin.

----------


## Elias

Moi!

Kivoja kuvia, joissain voisit ehkä rajata (esim. näkyy henkilö kuvan laidalla), kuvat.fi:ssähän on sisäänrakennettu hyvä rajaustoiminto. Syyskuun ensimmäinen kuva on kiva.  :Wink: 

Itsekin yritin alussa nimeillä niitä kuvia auton ym. mukaan... mutta se on hirveän rasittavaa eikä sitä yksinkertaisesti jaksa.

----------


## zige94

> Syyskuun ensimmäinen kuva on kiva.


Jep, niin on. Itsekkin pidän tuollaisista vähän synkemmistä kuvista, etenkin sade säällä. Omaan silmääni näyttää parhaimmalta pimeässä otetut tai sade säässä  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

Uusia kuvia eiliseltä. Kuvauspaikkoina tällä kertaa Malmi, Puistola ja Herttoniemi.

Kansiot Helsingin Bussiliikenne, Nobina Finland, Pohjolan Liikenne, Tammelundin Liikenne, VR - Valtion Rautatiet ja Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy saivat täydennystä. Muutamia kuvia tuli myös syyskuun kansioon.

* Uusimpia bussikuvia ei vielä lajitella kylkinumeroiden mukaan, vaan ne ovat hetken aikaa alikansioiden alapuolella (n. 5 päivää).

*EDIT*
Tänään tulossa lisää kuvia, kun käyn Lauttasaaressa museobussiajelulla.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR - Valtion Rautatiet


Ehkä vähän turhaa nipotusta, mutta kansion kuvat näyttävät kaikki olevan suhteellisen tuoreita, joten "Valtion Rautatiet" on tässä vähän virheellinen - se kun lakkasi olemasta vuonna 1995, ja oli silloinkin kirjoitettu yhteen: "Valtionrautatiet".

----------


## KriZuu

> Ehkä vähän turhaa nipotusta, mutta kansion kuvat näyttävät kaikki olevan suhteellisen tuoreita, joten "Valtion Rautatiet" on tässä vähän virheellinen - se kun lakkasi olemasta vuonna 1995, ja oli silloinkin kirjoitettu yhteen: "Valtionrautatiet".


Vaihdoin kansion nimen... Olkoot nyt pelkkä VR.

*Uusia kuvia jälleen!*

Museobussiajelu Lauttasaaressa (HKL Museobussi 157)
Myös HelB, NF, VT ja PL saivat pientä lisäystä.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 16.9*

Open House Helsinki - Aviapoliksen tunneliasema (Kehärata)
Kuvia tuli niukasti, mutta tulipahan jotakin. Muutaman vuoden päästä voikin sitten vertailla kuvia valmiiseen asemaan =D Ja kuvat otettiin tosiaan pokkarilla, en raaskinut ottaa järkkäriä mukaan.

Tyytykää tähän.

Eilisestä museobussiajelusta video YouTubessa >>
Aviapolis-video >>

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 22.9*

Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Nobina Finland
Pohjolan Liikenne
Åbergin Linja
Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy

Piti käyttää tilaisuus hyväksi ja ostaa seutulippu eurolla  :Very Happy:  (Autoton päivä)
Suurin osa kuvista otettu enimmäkseen Espoon keskuksesta ja Leppävaarasta, joten VDL:istä sai kelpo määrän kuvia.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 23.9*

SRS:n SR 50 (ASEA 1909) -ajelu
Koskelan varikko

VR ja Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy saivat myös pientä täydennystä.

----------


## KriZuu

Linja-autojen korikuvasto ollut suunnitteilla jo ikuisuuden ja nyt se on osittain käytössä. Tarkoituksena siis koota mahdollisimman monen korin ulko- ja sisäkuvia yhteen paikkaan, josta ne löytyy helposti. Tällä hetkellä kuvastosta löytyy (jo aikoja sitten kuvatut) VDL Citea LLE-120 sekä Volvo 8900LE.

Jokaisen korin kohdalla pyritään tuomaan mahdollisimman monia yksityiskohtia ja tuttuja piirteitä esille.

Voitte kertoa omia ehdotuksianne seuraavasta kuvattavasta korista. Kuvaan kun kerkiän, luultavimmin syyslomalla 15-19. lokukuuta.

Kuvastoon >>

----------


## Palomaa

> Linja-autojen korikuvasto ollut suunnitteilla jo ikuisuuden ja nyt se on osittain käytössä.


Tuo on minullakin suunnitelmissa, eli ajattelin jokaisen firman kaluston saada pakettiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Linja-autojen korikuvasto ollut suunnitteilla jo ikuisuuden ja nyt se on osittain käytössä. Tarkoituksena siis koota mahdollisimman monen korin ulko- ja sisäkuvia yhteen paikkaan, josta ne löytyy helposti. Tällä hetkellä kuvastosta löytyy (jo aikoja sitten kuvatut) VDL Citea LLE-120 sekä Volvo 8900LE.
> 
> Jokaisen korin kohdalla pyritään tuomaan mahdollisimman monia yksityiskohtia ja tuttuja piirteitä esille.
> 
> Voitte kertoa omia ehdotuksianne seuraavasta kuvattavasta korista. Kuvaan kun kerkiän, luultavimmin syyslomalla 15-19. lokukuuta.
> 
> Kuvastoon >>


Hyvä homma! Kuvistasi on ollut jo apua, kun tein Citeasta paperimallin.  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 14.10!*

Siitä olikin pieni tovi kun viimeksi sivulle tuli jotain joukkoliikennematskua.

Päivittyneet kansiot
HelB, NF, VT, PL , TLL & VR .

Uutena tulokkaana kansioihin on ilmestynyt Luonto, josta löytyy tällä hetkellä vuodenajat ja eläimiä. Kyseistä kansiota tullaan päivittämään joukkoliikenteen ohella säännöllisesti. Pienenä muutoksena Sekalaiset-kansion kuvat lajiteltiin kuukausien mukaan KUVAT 2012 -kansioon.

*Lisää kuvia tulossa keskiviikkona...* Silloin luvassa KEHÄ III:sen Vuosaaren tunnelin pelastusharjoitus ja liikennöitsijämuutokset Westendin linjoilla sekä mahdollisesti päivitystä korikuvastoon.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 17.10*

_... ja niitähän tuli paljon._

Kaikki HSL-liikennöitsijäkansiot lukuunottamatta Tammelundia ja Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikennettä saivat täydennystä. Muunmuassa Anderssonin 59, 61, 78 ja 79 (kaikki ex. WL) ja Åbergin 17 näkivät sivulla päivänvalon. ÅL 3 jäi uupumaan.

*Korikuvastoon* lisätty Volvo 8700LE.

Vuosaaren tunnelin pelastusharjoitus jäi nyt käymättä sateen takia.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 21.10!*

Pohjolan Liikenne sai paljon täydennystä Kotkan suunnasta. PL 835 (Wiima K202) myös bongattu  :Wink:  Ja jotta uusia kuvia olisi helpompaa selailla, otin sivulla käyttöön saman systeemin kuin Omnibussi, eli hakuun syötetään päivämäärä, tässä tilanteessa _21102012_. Kiitokset siis Omnibussille käytännöllisestä ideasta.

Myös aiemmin torstaina lisäsin yhden uuden kuvan PL 884:sta.

Muutama kuva Koskenkylä - Kotka-osuudella rakennettavasta moottoritiestä lisättiin rakennushanke-kansioon.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Tuoreimmat kuvat löytyvät hakusanoilla_
28102012
31102012

Lauantaina tulossa lisää matskua mm. pyhäinpäivän lisäliikenteestä ja 9X-raitiovaunulinjasta.
>>> SIVULLE <<<

Lokakuun tilastot >>

----------


## zige94

> *Uusia kuvia!*
> 
> _Tuoreimmat kuvat löytyvät hakusanoilla_
> 28102012


Tuolta tästä kuvastä pieni kysymys: http://krixu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kulkuneu...ojunat/007.JPG

Mistä olet tarkistanut tuon vararungon kokoonpanon?

Kuvassa oleva vararunko on kokoonpanolla Ei+Ex+Ex+*Rbkt*+Ex+*Ehft*(ent. Chfy)(toimii vararungossa ykkösluokkana)  :Smile: 

Viestissä siis painotettu ne litterat jotka oli väärin.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
03112012

Uutta mm. Pasilan ratapiha sekä korikuvastoon lisätty VDL Citea SLE-120 ja Lahti Scala.

Lisäksi pari videota VDL:stä, joista ensimmäinen on tänään tapahtuneeseen ovivikaan liittyvä.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQYyZ3pTsdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-3fHlmw2LE

----------


## tlajunen

> _Hakusana_
> 03112012


Tähänhän voisi vissiin antaa suoraan linkinkin, helpottaa uusien kuvien metsästystä. Eli tällä kertaa: http://krixu.kuvat.fi/searchresults/03112012

----------


## LimoSWN

> *Uusia kuvia!*
> 
> _Hakusana_
> 03112012
> 
> Uutta mm. Pasilan ratapiha sekä korikuvastoon lisätty VDL Citea SLE-120 ja Lahti Scala.
> 
> Lisäksi pari videota VDL:stä, joista ensimmäinen on tänään tapahtuneeseen ovivikaan liittyvä.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQYyZ3pTsdg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-3fHlmw2LE


Tuokin on niitä perus lastentauteja mitä on aluksi.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
07112012

Tällä kertaa Rautatientorin/-aseman ruuhkaa eli linja-autoja ja junia.

*Tulevia kuvausreissuja*
10.11 Lauantai: Itäkeskus, Rastila, Vuosaari ja mahdollisesti myös keskustaa.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

Hakusana
_10112012_

Tuoreimpina lisäyksinä Rastilan ja Vuosaaren metroasemat sekä pientä päivitystä Helsingin metron, HelBin, Nobinan ja PL:n kansioihin. Seuraavaksi luvassa mitä luultavimmin päivittelyä korikuvastoon.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
25112012

Kuvia Aleksin Joulukadun avajaisista.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusana_
01122012

Myös marraskuun tilastot julkaistu. >>

Huomenna tulossa enemmän metrokatkoskuvia.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusana_
02122012

Loput kuvat metrokatkoksesta lisätty. HelBin sekä PL:n kansiot saivat myös täydennystä.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
09122012

Siilitien metroaseman peruskorjauksesta lisää matskua. 
Tarkoitus oli myös kuvata poikkeuslinja 78X, mutta eipähän näkynyt missään, vaikka kuinka odoteltiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tarkoitus oli myös kuvata poikkeuslinja 78X, mutta eipähän näkynyt missään, vaikka kuinka odoteltiin.


Mihin aikaan yritit kuvata 78X:ää? Linjan liikennöintiaika oli klo 12.16-14.06 ja 14.56-17.06.

----------


## KriZuu

> Mihin aikaan yritit kuvata 78X:ää? Linjan liikennöintiaika oli klo 12.16-14.06 ja 14.56-17.06.


Taisi olla n. klo 15:10-15:40.

----------


## MMH

> *Uusia kuvia!*
> 
> _Hakusana_
> 09122012
> 
> Siilitien metroaseman peruskorjauksesta lisää matskua. 
> Tarkoitus oli myös kuvata poikkeuslinja 78X, mutta eipähän näkynyt missään, vaikka kuinka odoteltiin.


Neljän jälkeen ainakin ajettiin tunnuksella 90K. Autona oli HelB 921.

----------


## zige94

> Neljän jälkeen ainakin ajettiin tunnuksella 90K.


Miksi ihmeessä? Eihän koko linja ole edes olemassa enään... Mitäköhän HSL pitää ajatuksesta, koska sehän on ihan väärällä tunnuksella ajettu (onko edes oikealla reitillä?) joten onkohan edes matkustajat osannu käyttää kyseistä linjaa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitäköhän HSL pitää ajatuksesta, koska sehän on ihan väärällä tunnuksella ajettu (onko edes oikealla reitillä?) joten onkohan edes matkustajat osannu käyttää kyseistä linjaa?


Älä huoli, ei sitä olisi kukaan osannut käyttää 78X-tunnuksellakaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Älä huoli, ei sitä olisi kukaan uskaltanut käyttää 78X-tunnuksellakaan.


En tiennyt koko linjan 78X olemassa olosta mitään ennen tätä. Ensin luulin että se on joku lisälinja malmilta malmin hautausmaalle. Tarkistin uutisista että se on joku ympyrälinja vuosaaressa  :Very Happy:  hieman harhaanjohtavaa. Eikö uutelaan aja normaalisti joku j99? Miksei siis esim 99X voinut olla tunnus

----------


## zige94

> En tiennyt koko linjan 78X olemassa olosta mitään ennen tätä. Ensin luulin että se on joku lisälinja malmilta malmin hautausmaalle. Tarkistin uutisista että se on joku ympyrälinja vuosaaressa  hieman harhaanjohtavaa. Eikö uutelaan aja normaalisti joku j99? Miksei siis esim 99X voinut olla tunnus


Johtuu varmaan siitä että 78 ajaa kuitenkin puolet siitä 78X:n reitistä. 90-linjat eivät enää sinne päin liikennöi ja 99X olisi taas ollut harhaajohtava, koska monet olisivat luulleet että korvaa metroa.

----------


## MMH

> Miksi ihmeessä? Eihän koko linja ole edes olemassa enään... Mitäköhän HSL pitää ajatuksesta, koska sehän on ihan väärällä tunnuksella ajettu (onko edes oikealla reitillä?) joten onkohan edes matkustajat osannu käyttää kyseistä linjaa?


90K:n entinen reitti on tismalleen sama kuin 78X:n reitti eli varmaan ihan oikeaa reittiä on ajanut. Matkustajia ei kyllä kauheasti näkynyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Matkustajia ei kyllä kauheasti näkynyt.


Aika yllättävää.  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusana_
11122012

Korikuvastoon lisätty uutukainen VDL Citea XLE sekä Veolian kansio sai pientä täydennystä.

----------


## Nak

> *Uusia kuvia*
> 
> _Hakusana_
> 11122012
> 
> Korikuvastoon lisätty uutukainen VDL Citea XLE sekä Veolian kansio sai pientä täydennystä.


nyt ei kellään pitäisi olla mutisemista matkustamon penkeistä  :Very Happy:  oikeen puolituristimallia. Ulkoa jotenkin pyöreämmän oloinen kun nobinan pikkubussit, kuitenkin paljon samaa näköä.

----------


## KriZuu

Eletään joulukuun puoliväliä. Jäljellä on kuvausohjelman ja oman muistin perusteella enää Tampereen matka (28.12) ja Eckerö Linen M/S Finlandian neitsytristeilyn lähdön kuvaaminen (31.12) ellei HSL iske pöytään poikkeusliikennettä. Otan vastaan toki ehdotuksia, mitä haluaisitte minun vielä kuvaavan ennen vuoden vaihtumista. Katson ja tutkistelen, mitä vielä kerkeän.

Pienenä informaationa sanon vielä sen, että ensi vuosi alkaa vauhdilla ja heti ensimmäisenä päivänä kuvaan kattavasti kaikki liikennöitsijä- ja kalustomuutokset. Tammikuussa luvassa on myös junamatkoja ja paljon: kohteina Imatra, Kouvola, Savonlinna ja Mikkeli sekä todennäköisesti vielä Oulu. Matkat kohdistuvat viikonlopuille. Lisäksi järkkärini saa seurakseen tammikuuhun mennessä videokameran, mistä lähtien taltioin mahdollisimman monen pääosin Helsingin sisäisen linjan reitin - ei toki oma projekti vaan avustusta.

_Pidemmittä puheitta toivotan_
*hyvää joulua!*

- Kristian ''KriXu'' Sturt

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusana_
21122012

Lisäystä korikuvastoon (MAN Lion's City) ja kuvia Itäkeskuksesta.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*
~ Viimeiset kuvat ennen joulua.

_Hakusana_
22122012

Kuvia Myllypurosta, Herttoniemestä ja Kurvista. VT 1259 ja 1261 lisätty.

----------


## KriZuu

*Paljon uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
28122012

Tampere on nyt koettu ja matka paketissa. Liikennöitsijät TKL sekä Länsilinjat näkivät sivustolla päivän valon ja Paunu sai pientä päivitystä. Korikuvastoon lisätty Lahti 402 (Paunu) sekä Volvo 7000A (-nivel, TKL). Tampereen kaupungista dokumentoitu lukuisia kuvia niin valoisaan aikaan kuin iltahämärässä jouluvalojen loistaessa Hämeenkadulla. 

Matka kohteeseen hoitui IC2 169:lla ja takaisin Helsinkiin IC2 90:lla.

----------


## zige94

Todella kivoja ja hienoja kuvia! Kiitos näistä!  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Hienoja kuvia pakko sanoa.  :Smile:

----------


## Hape

Olet kehittynyt kuvaajana. Kuvien joukossa on monta todella hyvin onnistunutta!

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*
Samalla myös vuoden viimeiset.

_Hakusanat_
30122012
31122012

Uudenvuodenaattona aamuhämärässä ennen auringonnousua käyty kuvaamassa Hernesaaressa Eckerö Linen uuden laivan M/S Finlandian lähtö neitsytristeilylleen. Itäkeskuksessa kuvattu ja samalla dokumentoitu Pohjolan Liikenteen poistuvat(?) Lahti 402:set, jotka korvataan vuodenvaihteessa h58(B):n ja h59:n uusilla telivolvoilla. Muut liikennöitsijät saivat myös pientä täydennystä kansioihin. 

PL 604 ja 609 lisätty.

*Kiitän kaikkia kuluneesta vuodesta ja toivotan onnea sekä menestystä tulevalle vuodelle 2013!*

----------


## ode98

Hienoja kuvia taasen sinulta,ja on toi Finlandia khyl nätti :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Itäkeskuksessa kuvattu ja samalla dokumentoitu Pohjolan Liikenteen poistuvat(?) Lahti 402:set, jotka korvataan vuodenvaihteessa h58(B):n ja h59:n uusilla telivolvoilla.


Tuskinpa nuo teli-402:t kuitenkaan poistuvat. Autoista pari on tarjottu h58(B):n ja h59:n uuteen sopimukseen kahdeksi ensimmäiseksi vuodeksi ja lopuillekin riittänee töitä vara-autoina.

----------


## KriZuu

*Vuoden ensimmäiset kuvat*

_Hakusana_
01012013

Tänään alkoi liuta uusia sopimuksia Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla, jotka sisälsivät uutta kalustoa. Veolian VDL-pätkistä kuvattu #1217, -teleistä #1223, 1226, 1333, 1242-1245, 1252 ja Volvoista #1258, 1260, 1263. Kaikki Tammelundin kolme uutta VDL:ää (#24-26) kuvattu ja Nobinan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjojen VDL:istä bongattu #878-884, 886-888.

Pohjolan Liikenteen uusia Volvo 8900LE -telejä ei näkynyt, joka hämmensi. Kokeillaan huomenna uudestaan.

Ps. Oli mukava matkustaa h92:n ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Alakiventieltä Itäkeskukseen, joka oli samalla auton #883 ensimmäinen matka. Puhtaudesta ja uuden tuoksusta pitää nauttia vielä, kun on mahdollista!

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 3.1*

_Hakusana_
03012013

Lisäystä pääosin Veolian, ja Pohjolan kansioihin. Tammikuun ja Nobinan kansio sai pientä lisäystä. Huomenna tulossa vielä lisää kuvia mm. Elielinaukiolta, Rautatientorilta, Ruoholahdesta, Kontulasta ja Paavalin kirkolta.

Tänään lisätyt vuodenvaihteen autot
NF 890
PL 601, 602, 603, 604, 605, 606, 608, 610, 613, 615, 616, 618, 619
VT 1210, 1212, 1213, 1217, 1218, 1220, 1221, 1224, 1227, 1232, 1234, 1237, 1238, 1249, 1250, 1251, 1257

Muutaman auton kohdalla päivitettiin kuva, joten sellaista ei yllä mainittu.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 4.1*

_Hakusana_
04012013

*Tänään lisätyt vuodenvaihteen autot*
NF 889
VT 1211, 1247, 1255, 1257

Muutama muu liikennöitsijä kuten HelB, Pukkilan Liikenne sekä Ventoniemi saivat pientä lisäystä. Talma Busille lisättiin oma kansio. Sivulle on nyt myös luotu uusi kansio muokatuille kuville, josta löytyy tällä hetkellä mm. HelB 1216 tulevalla jokeri-/runkolinjavärityksellä. Muokkailen kuvia lisää, kun ehdin ja intoa riittää. Tämä oli vasta pientä kokeilua. Tarkoitus olisi tehdä muutama postikorttimainen kuva.

----------


## KriZuu

*Pitkästä aikaa taas päivittelyä*

Hakusana
14012013

Imatra on nyt nähty (ties kuinka mones kerta) ja samalla ensimmäinen kolmen euron tarjousjunamatka käytetty. Kuvia pääosin Imatrankosken ympäristöstä. Sunnuntaina oli tarkoitus reissata Kouvolaan, mutta matka peruuntui. Lisäksi Siilitien (peruskorjaus) ja Myllypuron metroaseman kansioita täydennettiin.

Seuraavaksi luvassa Savonlinnan (19.1) ja Mikkelin (20.1) junamatkat ja niiden jälkeen vielä M/S Silja Europan lähdön kuvaaminen Länsiterminaalista keskiviikkona 23.1 klo 18:00.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 23.1*

_Hakusana_
23012013

Kuvia Siilitien metroaseman peruskorjauksesta (uusi lippuhalli, liukuportaat). 
Lisäksi Tallinkin M/S Silja Europan lähdöstä Länsiterminaalista löytyy muutama kuva. Piippuun oli vaihdettu Tallinkin logo ja kylki ammotti (vielä) tyhjyyttään.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
09022013

Päivittelyä pääosin Pohjolan, Veolian ja Nobinan kansioihin. Myös raitiovaunukuvia tuli pari lisää.

----------


## KriZuu

*Helmikuun tilastot julkaistu >>*

Sivu on elänyt horroksessa helmikuun ajan, ja tilastot kertovat karun totuuden. Maaliskuussa sivu herää kuitenkin eloon ja luvassa on enemmän kuvaamista. Mukaan mahtuu myös yksi junamatka ja mahdollisesti päiväristeily Tallinnaan.

Kiitän ja kumarran niille, jotka ovat jaksaneet käydä sivulla epäaktiivisuudesta huolimatta.

Mukavaa ja rentouttavaa alkukevättä!

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 2.3!*

_Hakusana_
02032013

Maaliskuun ensimmäiset kuvat - ei paljoa, mutta kohtuudella. Lisäystä pääosin linja-autoihin (myös vanhempia kuvia tuli selattua koneella, ja lisättiin sivulle sitä mukaa, kun löytyi sellaisia, joita ei sivulle ole aiemmin hoksattu lisätä).

Lisää luvassa viimeistään torstaina, jolloin tarkoitus kuvata Pohjolan uudet Ivecot.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 5.3!*

_Hakusana_
05032013

Kuvat Töölön hallilla vierailusta (SRS-jäsentapahtuma) on nyt julkaistu.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 7.3!*

_Hakusana_
07032013

Mukana mm. PL 875 ja 877 sekä Volvo 8500LE (korikuvasto).

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 9.8!*

_Hakusana_
09032013

Korikuvastoon lisäystä: VDL Citea SLE sekä Wiima K202. Molemmat kuvattu Veolian Tattarisuon varikolla. Lisäksi pientä päivittelyä Veolian ja Pohjolan kansioihin sekä linjakilpiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> *Uusia kuvia 9.8!*
> 
> _Hakusana_
> 09032013
> 
> Korikuvastoon lisäystä: VDL Citea SLE sekä Wiima K202. Molemmat kuvattu Veolian Tattarisuon varikolla. Lisäksi pientä päivittelyä Veolian ja Pohjolan kansioihin sekä linjakilpiin.


Siellähän on moni käynyt tänään kuvaamassa! Hyviä otoksia sinullakin.

----------


## Karosa

> Siellähän on moni käynyt tänään kuvaamassa! Hyviä otoksia sinullakin.


Joo, nuo kaks olivat mukanani.  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

> Hyviä otoksia sinullakin.


Kiitoksia palautteesta!  :Smile: 

Otan mieluusti vastaan ehdotuksia, mitä haluaisitte minun kuvaavan seuraavaksi. Mahdollisesti enemmän päivittelyä korikuvastoon? Enemmän junia, metroa vai kenties raitiovaunuja? Sivu on tällä hetkellä melko bussipainoitteinen.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia!*

_Hakusana_
24032013

Kuvia Helsinki-Tampere-Ylivieska-Helsinki -junareissulta ja muuta sekalaista.
Pelkät reissukuvat löytyy täältä.

----------


## KriZuu

*Pientä tiedottelua*

Korikuvasto on nyt suljettu suuremman muutoksen ja päivittelyn takia. En osaa vielä sanoa, milloin avaan sen uudestaan. Ja sitten vielä tulevista kuvausreissuista: suuntaan huomenna Kotkaan, joten sieltä tulossa varmasti kuvia.

----------


## KriZuu

*Pientä lisäystä*

_Hakusanat_
01042013
31032013

Päivittelyä mm. Nobinan kansioon ja kuvia Herttoniemen varikolta. Myös keväisiä luontokuvia lisätty.

----------


## KriZuu

*Kuvia keskustan suunnalta*

Tänään tuli otettua muutamia kuvia Rautatientorilta, Töölönlahden ympäristöstä sekä Ruoholahdesta. 
Mukana muun muassa AND 14 ja 28 sekä PL 799.

_Hakusana_
03042013

----------


## KriZuu

Viime kerrasta onkin jo aikaa. 

_Hakusana_
20042013

Kuvia Kalasataman rakennustyömaasta ja Vanhankaupunginlahdelta (pääosin koskesta). Huomenna luvassa joukkoliikennekuvia, joten tyytykää tänään tähän. *Aurinkoista kevättä kaikille!*  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

*Viikonlopun kuvat (27.-28.4)*

_Hakusanat_
27042013
28042013

Kesän pikku hiljaa tullessa on sivulle ilmaantunut kiinnostuksen kohteistani yksi lisää: huvipuistot. Viikonlopun antimet käsittelevät pääosin Linnanmäen ja Jätkäsaaren kansioita, mutta Hakaniemen raitiovaunupysäkkialueen remontista on lisätty myös muutamia kuvia ja uudet LED-kilvet saanut HKL-RL #34 on bongattu Aleksilla.

----------


## zige94

> uudet LED-kilvet saanut HKL RL #34 bongattu Aleksilta.


34 sai kylläkin muutakin kun vain "uudet LED-kilvet". Sisätiloihin tuli uudet kilvet sekä vaunu sai välipalan ja muutenkin peruskorjattiin.

----------


## KriZuu

> 34 sai kylläkin muutakin kun vain "uudet LED-kilvet". Sisätiloihin tuli uudet kilvet sekä vaunu sai välipalan ja muutenkin peruskorjattiin.


Olenko jossain väittänyt, että LED-kilvet olisivat ainoa muutos?  :Rolling Eyes:  Kiitos kuitenkin tästä tarkennuksesta.

----------


## zige94

> Olenko jossain väittänyt, että LED-kilvet olisivat ainoa muutos?  Kiitos kuitenkin tästä tarkennuksesta.


Et, mutta tästä lauseen pätkästä "uudet LED-kilvet saanut" saa helposti sellaisen käsityksen  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

*Pieni ripaus maanantaita*

_Hakusana_
29042013

Pientä lisäystä sinne ja tänne, junia nyt pääosin. Lisää kuvia tulossa tiistaina ja keskiviikkona, joista ilmoitan samassa paketissa keskiviikkona, niin ei tarvitse joka kerta uusia viestejä pommittaa. Sitä odotellessa toivotan mukavaa alkavaa viikkoa.

----------


## KriZuu

*Sekalaista vappulisäilyä*

_Hakusana_
01052013

Kuvia sieltä-sun-täältä. Pakasta löytyy poikkeusliikennettä, mutta myös pieniä määriä Suomenlinnaa ja autolauttoja. Ja ainiin, vappuisia linjakilpiä med Veolian Scalat ei saa unohtaa; ne löytyvätkin täältä. 
Aurinkoista kevättä ja myöhäistä vappua!  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 10.5.!*

_Hakusana_
10052013

Pientä lisäilyä HelBin ja Nobinan kansioihin. Mukana mm. tilaajavärityksen ylleen saanut NF 475 ja proto-Scala.  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 14.5.!*

_Hakusana_
14052013

Lisäilyä sinne sun tänne, pääosin HelBin kansioihin. Nyt on koossa kaikki HelBin 12- ja 13-autot. 
Uusia kansioita syntyi Lyttysen Liikenteelle, Vesman Liikenteelle ja Kaj Forsblomille.

----------


## KriZuu

*Pieniä lisäyksiä 16.5.!*

_Hakusana_
16052013

Kuvia Taksikuljetuksen varikolta, josta paljastuikin muutamia hylättyjä aarteita ja Kivikonlaidassa Lehtimäen tukikohdassa käyty kuvaamassa STA:n autoja. Fiftyt olivat vielä takapihalla, mutta muut oli jo siirretty katosten alle.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia 21.5.*

_Hakusana
_21052013

Kuvia Itäkeskuksesta, Hakaniemestä, Elieliltä ja Kampista. Mukana mm. ÅL 19 (VDL).

----------


## KriZuu

*Viikonlopun kuvat* 

_Hakusanat_
25052013
26052013

Pientä päivittelyä HSL-alueen liikennöitsijöiden kansioihin ja Sm2:siin sekä Sm5:siin. Sunnuntain kuvissa mukana muun muassa Tammelundin Citywide (joka on lisätty korikuvastoon) ja Kaivokselaa, jossa bongattu korkealattiainen Volvo 8900.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia Vantaan suunnalta*

_Hakusana_
05062013

Kuvia Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentältä, Martinlaaksosta ja Myyrmäestä. Mukana mm. Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi Finnair-teipattu Volvo B7R 9700S (#65). HelB 1304:sta aiemmin otettu kuva korvattu paremmalla.

----------


## KriZuu

*Viimeiset kuvat ennen taukoa*

_Hakusanat_
10062013
11062013

Suurin osa kuvista otettu Lauttasaaresta, Rautatieasemalta ja Itäkeskuksesta.

Lähden tosiaan huomenna (12.6.) Espanjaan kahdeksi viikoksi ja palaan takaisin 28.6. perjantai-yönä. Malagasta, Fuengirolasta ja mahdollisesti myös muualta Etelä-Espanjasta tulossa sivulleni *PALJON* kuvia. Jos joku JLF:n käyttäjistä on käynyt esimerkiksi Malagassa, niin saa toki vinkkasta hyviä kuvauspaikkoja  :Laughing: . Kiitti ja kuitti, nähdään taas pian.

----------


## KriZuu

*Matkakuvat lisätty!*

_Hakusana_
espanja (saattaa ladata jonkin aikaa)

Unohdin tästä tosiaan tehdä maininnan tänne aiemmin, joten tässä se nyt olisi.

Kuvia tuli koko reissulta vajaat 500 eli ihan kiitettävästi. Joukkoliikenne jäi aika pieneksi osaksi, mutta sitäkin enemmän kuvia tuli muun muassa Nerjan tippukiviluolasta, Rondasta (ns. rotkokaupungista), Torremolinoksesta ja Malagasta. 

Tästä lähtien tulossa taas tuttuun tapaan kuvia Suomesta.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusana_
03072013

Suurimpana lisäyksenä Scania Citywide, joka löytyy nyt korikuvastosta. Samalla Tammelundin Liikenne #1 lisätty liikennöitsijäkansioon. Muita bussikuvia muun muassa Lapinrinteeltä, Elielinaukiolta ja Malmilta.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusanat_
09072013
08072013

Uusia lisäyksiä suurimmaksi osaksi HelBin, Nobinan, Pohjolan ja Veolian kansioihin. Edellä mainittujen lisäksi muutama muukin liikennöitsijän kansio sai täydennystä ja raitiovaunut-kansioon tuli pari uutta kuvaa.

Myös Transtech Articin viime keskiviikkoyön koeajosta tuli 3 kuvaa ja ne löytyy raitiovaunut-kansiosta tai hakusanalla 04072013.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia*

_Hakusanat_
12072013
10072013

Suurempi kuvapläjäys oli keskiviikon heiniä. Päivitystä HSL-liikennöitsijöiden kansioihin ja lisäksi muun muassa myös Vainio sai paljon uusia kuvia. Perjantain kuvat sisältävät lähinnä M-junaa korvaavaa liikennettä ja HelBiä sekä Taksikuljetusta (mukana tänä vuonna käyttöönotettu Irisbus Magelys Pro).

Seuraavan kerran kuvia tulee Helsinki-Oulu-Kouvola-Helsinki -junareissulta (kesto 21h), joka starttaa lauantai-iltana.

----------


## Karosa

Hyviä kuvia tullut!  :Smile: 




> Helsinki-Oulu-Kouvola-Helsinki -junareissulta (kesto 21h)


Toihan on lyhyt reissu..  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

*Junareissukuvat lisätty*

_Hakusana_
14072013

Mukana myös muutama muu reissuun liittymätön junakuva.

----------


## KriZuu

Uusia kuvia Kotkasta ja Helsingistä löytyy täältä.

Kotkassa otetut kuvat koostuvat pääosin Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Savonlinja-yhtiöiden kalustosta ja Helsingin kuvat täydentävät nykyisten HSL-liikennöitsijöiden kansioita. Ollos hyvä  :Cool: .

----------


## KriZuu

Uunituoreita kuvia lisätty sivulle pitkästä aikaa. Ne löytyvätkin täältä. Pahoittelut epäaktiivisuudesta.

----------


## KriZuu

Tuli käytyä lyhyellä visiitillä Saksan pääkaupungissa Berliinissä 6.-8.8.2013 välisenä aikana.

Kuvat löytyvätkin täältä. Nähtävästi eräs toinenkin JLF-käyttäjä käväisi Berliinissä, joten saatte nyt tupla-annostuksen.  :Laughing: 
Olen lisännyt mahdollisimman moneen kuvaan selityksen kuvan kohteesta.

----------


## KriZuu

Tämän päivän saldona liuta uusia HelBin Scaloja ja ajelu uudella Artic-vaunulla. Pienempää päivitystä tuli raitiovaunuihin sekä Tammelundin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen kansioihin. 

Kuvat löytyy täältä >>

Sellaista infottelua vielä, että mulla alkaa huomenna taas opiskeluhommat, joten sivustolla voi olla ja varmasti onkin epäaktiivisuutta mm. koeviikkoina.

Leppoisaa loppukesää!

----------


## KriZuu

Viime torstain ja perjantain sekä tämänpäiväisiä satunnaisia otoksia lisätty sivustolle.

Pyrin jatkossa lisäämään sivustolle kerralla enemmän kuvia ettei joidenkin päivien lisäyksistä tule aivan tynkiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

On se kyllä tämä NF 401 melkoinen kiertopalkinto.  :Laughing:  Ollut yksistään tänä vuonna jo ainakin Herttoniemessä, Kiviruukissa, Klovissa ja Myllypurossa.

----------


## Karosa

> On se kyllä tämä NF 401 melkoinen kiertopalkinto.  Ollut yksistään tänä vuonna jo ainakin Herttoniemessä, Kiviruukissa, Klovissa ja Myllypurossa.


Paluu sinne missä se oli viime vuonna ja aiemminkin.. Eikä tuossa ole mitään palkintoa, kärsimystä pikemminkin!  :Mad: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-641)+Alex.JPG

----------


## KriZuu

Uusia kuvia taas pitkästä aikaa! 

Mukana mm. Nobinan uutuudet #898 ja #899.

----------


## Nak

Varmasti huomattava parannus tuo kuljettajan puolen sivupeilin uusi sijoitus  :Smile:  Vanhemmissa 8900LE:ssä se peili on sijoitettu mahdollisimman keskelle näkökenttää ja aiheuttaa aika suuren katveen. Oliko bussit muuten samanlaisia kun aiempi sarja 796-809?

----------


## KriZuu

> Oliko bussit muuten samanlaisia kun aiempi sarja 796-809?


En noilla vielä matkustanut, joten en osaa sanoa.

----------


## KriZuu

Tällä kertaa jotain muuta kuin joukkoliikennettä (paitsi, että tämäkin liittyy joukkoliikenneseikkailuun).

Kuvia Rautatieaseman kellotornista ja Kone Buildingista >>

----------


## Hape

Helsinkiä hieman harvinaisemmista kuvakulmista. Olet jälleen onnistunut kuvien sommittelussa ja rajauksessa, hyvin  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

*Hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille foorumilaisille ja kiitos vuodesta 2013!*

Vuoden vaihtuessa on aina kiva julkaista jotain uutta, joten kuvasivustoltani löytyy nykyään myös *Facebook-sivu* ja kauan aikaa suljettuna ollut *korikuvasto* on nyt avattu huomattavasti nopeammin selailtavana versiona. Kuvastoa kehitetään jatkuvasti ja jos sieltä löytyy virheitä (varmasti löytyy jotain pientä jo nyt), voi niistä ilmoittaa mulle. Facebookissa ilmoitetaan tuoreimmat kuvalisäykset ja julkaistaan kaikkea muuta lisämatskua, joten jos haluu pysyä kärryllä kuvasivun päivityksistä, kannattaa nostaa peukkua.  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

*Terveisiä keväisestä Mansesta.* Mukana myös Helsingin Kampissa bongattu Härmän Liikenteen ''tuore'' tapaus #45. *Korikuvastossa* Carrus, Scania, Solaris, Van Hool ja Volvo saivat lisäystä.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia Lahdesta >>*

Korikuvastossa päivitystä saivat Carrus ja Kabus.

----------


## KriZuu

*Uusia kuvia aurinkoisesta Turusta >>* 
Mukana myös muutama otos Helsingistä.

----------


## KriZuu

Heinäkuun kuvat polkaistu käyntiin *Lahdesta >>*

----------


## KriZuu

Lahdesta matka jatkuu *Turkuun >>*

----------


## KriZuu

Matkojen pituudet kasvavat entisestään: tällä kertaa kuvia *Jyväskylästä >>*

----------


## killerpop

> Matkojen pituudet kasvavat entisestään: tällä kertaa kuvia *Jyväskylästä >>*


Mutta silti kuvat on otettu kolmen korttelin alueella?  :Very Happy:

----------


## KriZuu

> Mutta silti kuvat on otettu kolmen korttelin alueella?


Minä teen niin miten teen  :Very Happy:  Kyllä mä tutustun kaupunkiin myös ihan ilman bussien kuvaamista eikä sen tarvitse aina näkyä tänne linkkaamissani kuvissa.

----------


## KriZuu

Pienen paussin jälkeen matka jatkui *Kuopioon*.

----------


## KriZuu

Matka pohjoiseen taittui hyvin Onnibusin kyydissä. Uusia kuvia siis *Oulusta*.

Viime viikon perjantaina kamera kiersi myös *Mikkelissä*.

----------


## KriZuu

On ollut tässä ketjussa jo tovin hiljaisempaa, vaikka sivua onkin päivitelty tasaiseen tahtiin. Jospa nyt aktivoidutaan täälläkin.

Marraskuu käyntiin syksyisestä Kirkkonummesta: *klick!*

----------


## KriZuu

Vuosi on vaihtunut ja tammikuun kansioon onkin kertynyt jo joitakin alkupaloja Espoosta: *klick*.

----------

